# What does it take to get rid of this



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

*Causes of your Dp*​
*How was your DP created*

Weed1437.84%Anxiety1540.54%Other drug25.41%SSRI drug00.00%Trauma513.51%Other, if this then comment on this saying how you got it12.70%


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had this for roughly 3 months and im doing completely fine, i orginally got this from trying pot for the first time, i have no past of anxiety and i have none now, the only anxiety i ever had was when my parents would leave my house and i couldnt find them, so i guess separation anxiety, but i quickly got over that. i currently am on a protein and little amounts of carbos diet. appearantly having simple sugars and too much carbos can make you have more of a reactive mind. I also am doing exactly what i used to do, hangout with friends, laugh, and i am a licensed driver and drive perfectly fine. the only problem is that its very hard for me not to think about this 24/7 all day, ill have multiple times a day where i dont think about it for 30 seconds.but i want to turn that to 24 hours, so please give me some advice on what to do. ALSO i see a psychologist that wants me to find a passion, wants me to have a less boring life and interact with more people and have more friends (i have plenty of friends, but i dont put the effort in to create more)and then he says i wont have the time to think about it and it will just go away. but i want to turn that to 24 hours, so please give me some advice on what to do.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

get off the forum


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dpcantstopus said:


> I have had this for roughly 3 months and im doing completely fine, i orginally got this from trying pot for the first time, i have no past of anxiety and i have none now, the only anxiety i ever had was when my parents would leave my house and i couldnt find them, so i guess separation anxiety, but i quickly got over that. i currently am on a protein and little amounts of carbos diet. appearantly having simple sugars and too much carbos can make you have more of a reactive mind. I also am doing exactly what i used to do, hangout with friends, laugh, and i am a licensed driver and drive perfectly fine. the only problem is that its very hard for me not to think about this 24/7 all day, ill have multiple times a day where i dont think about it for 30 seconds.but i want to turn that to 24 hours, so please give me some advice on what to do. ALSO i see a psychologist that wants me to find a passion, wants me to have a less boring life and interact with more people and have more friends (i have plenty of friends, but i dont put the effort in to create more)and then he says i wont have the time to think about it and it will just go away. but i want to turn that to 24 hours, so please give me some advice on what to do.


Get a new brain. The best remedy, really.


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

nycall21 said:


> Get a new brain. The best remedy, really.


 at least be realistic, i find it wierd that i ask for help, and the only advice i get is to get a new brain, reaalll mature


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dpcantstopus said:


> at least be realistic, i find it wierd that i ask for help, and the only advice i get is to get a new brain, reaalll mature


Just a light joke don't get your panties in a twist. Err.. if you don't want to think about it all the time? Thats tough if youre experiencing it all the time. But basically, try to keep yourself busy and your focus off of yourself. Expose yourself to as many things that make you uncomfortable as possible.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

The more it bothers you to think about DP, the more you'll think about it. Don't let this disorder torture you. It's a part of your life now, so of course you are going to think about it. Don't stress when you do, just let it pass. Then you'll be able to slowly focus on other things. Ive had DP for 4 1/2 years, still think about it everyday, but I don't dwell on it. I just acknowledge the fact that it's in my life, and I'm not going to let it control me. When I decided that I _was_ going to let myself think about DP, and it wouldn't be a big deal, then I noticed that I started thinking about it less and less. Gooood luck, just find peace with your thoughts, no panicking! Carolyn


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> The more it bothers you to think about DP, the more you'll think about it. Don't let this disorder torture you. It's a part of your life now, so of course you are going to think about it. Don't stress when you do, just let it pass. Then you'll be able to slowly focus on other things. Ive had DP for 4 1/2 years, still think about it everyday, but I don't dwell on it. I just acknowledge the fact that it's in my life, and I'm not going to let it control me. When I decided that I _was_ going to let myself think about DP, and it wouldn't be a big deal, then I noticed that I started thinking about it less and less. Gooood luck, just find peace with your thoughts, no panicking! Carolyn


im just confused on why you've had it for 4 1/2 years, and some people have it for 3 months and some have it for 15 years, i dont get it


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Dpcantstopus said:


> im just confused on why you've had it for 4 1/2 years, and some people have it for 3 months and some have it for 15 years, i dont get it


Well, as with most disorders some people do suffer for longer than others, but take the time frames people give with a pinch of salt. It is a matter of defintion, as an example I first suffered DP/DR around 7 years ago following a panic attack, it was a big, ever-present problem for about a year and then it went away and didn't return in a big way until a few months ago; so have I had it for 5 months or 7 years?

For some people it is a result of drug use and it goes away, for some people it just comes out during times of stress (I'm one of these people), sadly for others it doesn't have any explanation but that doesn't mean they are doomed they can get rid of it/cope with it in the same way as other sufferers do, by learning to accept and ignore DP/DR.


----------

